# Whats in your omelette?



## Lugaru (Oct 23, 2005)

Nah, this isint some weird capitol one comercial... Im wondering what you guy's prefer in yours. 

I just had a really awesome one. 

The other day I went to super 88 and bought artificial crab and cream cheese for some crab rangoons... but here's an ironic thing... it didint taste like artificial crab (sweet) but much more like the real thing. That means I've got 3 pounds (cut into blocks) of stuff I can actually use in recipies to substitute crab. 

Sooo...

Crab, chives, white pepper, sea salt and before folding in half a layer of flatened cream cheese.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 23, 2005)

Cheese! Just love cheese in mine! Be it cheddar, harvarti or parm - to me eggs and cheese go hand in hand!  I also really like bell peppers (combine them with cheese and you practically have a Denver sandwich minus the bread).


----------



## Shunka (Oct 23, 2005)

Cheese most definitely!! I have been known to put all kinds of different stuff in an omelet, just depends on what I have on hand and what I feel like adding.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 23, 2005)

mushrooms and swiss


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 23, 2005)

*One of my favorite omelets is cheese, sausage, green chilies, and onions.  Most of the time it depends on what I am in the mood for and like shunka what I have in the cupboard and refrigerator.  *


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2005)

Most often, it's cheddar and bacon.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 23, 2005)

My all time favorite is mushroom and swiss. Any kind of mushroom will do, but I love a combo of shiitake, oyster and cremini best. I can also sub out swiss for any other creamy, white cheese (fontina, havarti, provolone, muenster, etc.) or fresh parmesan.

I also like jalapenos or serrano chilies and onions in my eggs. Cheese is optional if I have them this way. But a good salsa is a must.

But I also love a simple scambled egg naked (salt and pepper don't count!).


Z


----------



## Lugaru (Oct 23, 2005)

Mmm... good to see so many cheese lovers. Im a big fan of using milder cheddars or swiss. 

Btw any one ever put indian curry powder in an omelette? I did once and the result was sweet and savory... totally good.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 24, 2005)

some of my favourites...

1. grilled cubed potatoes with chopped scallion and garlic
2. smoked scamorza and smoked pancetta
3. buffalo mozzarella, diced tomatoes and basil leaf


----------



## corazon (Oct 24, 2005)

I like spinach, goat cheese and mushrooms but I also like mushroom, cheddar and canadian bacon.  Both are good!


----------



## Zereh (Oct 24, 2005)

oooh another favorite is smoked salmon and some mild goat cheese!


----------



## CrémeBrulée (Oct 24, 2005)

Onions are a must. 

Optional: garlic, potatoes, bell peppers, ham, bacon, cheese

Flavourings: pepper, salt, paprika, fresh chives

My favourite is a potato omelet with ham and chives.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 24, 2005)

spicy linguisa, feta, and spinach


----------



## middie (Oct 24, 2005)

cheese, bacon, sometimes ham and sausage 
pepperoni and mozerella is pretty good too


----------



## Constance (Oct 24, 2005)

Ham, cheese and cooked asparagus makes a great one!


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 24, 2005)

Creamcheese is my number one favorite. I thought i was the only one. but I also use fancy cream cheeses as well. like salmon cream cheese or Snofrisk which is a Norweigian cream cheese and its made from goats milk. Boy is it good. and sometimes I like feta crumbled up. I usually don't mix my cheeses though.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Ham, cheese, onion, red bell peppers


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

Sometimes a nice big handful of fresh herbs is delicious on its own in an omelette. I like basil with eggs, chervil and parsley are good too.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 24, 2005)

broccoli and feta, my favorite.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 25, 2005)

onion, chinese pickled stuffz that i don't wut they are called, slices of beef, cilantro, rice, and cilantro carrots chinese red pepper sauce


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 26, 2005)

I remember when I was a child, we'd sometimes have pizza themed omelettes (or scambled eggs) with mozza, a dab of pizza sauce and perhaps some pepperoni or sauasage - quite good actually!


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 1, 2005)

Cheese, mushrooms and onions


----------



## Background Noise (Dec 2, 2005)

[FONT=&quot]Personally I love omelets and eat them at least once a week. I often use omelets to clear out my fridge of stray vegetables and breakfast meats (except sausage, I just can’t get into the texture of sausage and eggs together). Some of my favorites have been mentioned so I won’t repeat them, but my favorite omelet stuffer has not been listed. A spicy Pico de Gallo, heavy on the cilantro, can’t be beat in my opinion. Make it the night before and stuff in the omelet at the last minute. I prefer not to cook the tomatoes just get them slightly above room temperature. In my opinion Pico de Gallo goes better with eggs than fajitas. [/FONT]


----------



## mrmufin (Dec 4, 2005)

There will always be cheese in the omelettes served at the mufin residence, usually parmesan, swiss or american, but occassionally cheddar. And, as others have mentioned, whatever happens to be laying in the fridge. Quite often I'll add peppers, onions, bacon, and/or ham; sometimes I'll even throw some chili over the omelette.

Regards,
mrmufin


----------



## cara (Dec 4, 2005)

ground meat.. best with beef....
and sausages like frankfurter.. cut into pieces...


----------



## marmar (Dec 4, 2005)

Mine's whatever's in the fridge.

My favorite is spinach and any kind of cheese, preferable goat cheese. Or spinach and mushrooms.
This morning I had bell peppers, jalepenos, onions, and brie. It wasn't a very good combo.


----------



## Constance (Dec 4, 2005)

I like a few canned asparagus spears, a meat (salmon, bacon or ham) and any kind of cheese I happen to have on hand.

Any more though, I usually just make a frittata instead. That way, everyone gets to eat at once, and the leftovers are good even right out of the fridge. I saw Giada making a frittata out of leftover spaghetti the other day, and it looked delicious.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 4, 2005)

egg, spicy sausage or ham, spinach, tomato, feta or goat cheese, mushroom.

or

quick crab imperial stuffing.

or

...


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 4, 2005)

Crispy hashbrowns and onions, ham or thick bacon, green and red bell pepper, mushrooms, and cheese!  yup, I am boring!  I agree Constance, anything past what I listed turns into a frittata!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 4, 2005)

That's okay, I'm boring too! Good ol' fashioned ham and American cheese with onions, mushrooms and a few splashes of Tobasco here and there! Mmmm!


----------



## auntdot (Dec 4, 2005)

Had a lovely omelet several years ago made with chicken livers. 

Had it in a diner.

Boy was it good.

Actually one of my favorite egg dishes is scrambled eggs with crumbled bacon, mushrooms, and spinach. I guess you could put that in an omelet.

Would probably add some cheese though.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

We put cheese and bell peppers and spinach.

Oh the title makes me think of the Capital One commercials "What's in your wallet?"

Cameron


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2005)

My pefect omlet is never flipped, but cooked gently until the egg is just set, and still moist, and tender.  Of course, I rarely attain that perfect omelet.

The perfect fillings for me include lightly sauteed celery, diced onion, lean breadfast sausage flavored with sage and red pepper, three slices of American or Swiss cheese, sauteed mushrooms (very lightly browned), and seasoned with S&P, with corned beef hash on the side.  Sometimes, I'll splash a bit of hot salsa over the top, or maybe some Tabasco Sauce.

The has is not something I can eat often, but once in a great while...

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## auntdot (Dec 10, 2005)

Chicken livers, to die for.

But then again, not to change the topic please, I love anchovies on my pizza.


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

I love mine with mushrooms, cheese(gruyere) and onions. When I am having it for dinner, I add rosti as well.


----------



## GoDogGo (Mar 27, 2007)

I like Avacado, Tomato and Monterey Jack cheese.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 27, 2007)

I had one yesterday for lunch,
Cubed potatoes, onion, mushroom, pablono pepper and asparagus 
No cheese this time, I just wasn't in the mood.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2007)

my fave omelettes:

chorizo, green onion, queso, and hot sauce

taylor ham and american cheese

fresh tomatoes, a little spicy tomato sauce, and fresh basil

pastrami, raw onions, and cheese

evoo sauteed onion, peppers, and garlic


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2007)

I love most types of omelettes but there's something to be said about a really good cheese omelette. Although it can get pricey, one of my favorite cheeses to use is Port Salut. Balance that with a little cheddar for some bite and you've got a really nice and simple cheese omelette:


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 19, 2007)

ironchef said:


> I love most types of omelettes but there's something to be said about a really good cheese omelette. Although it can get pricey, one of my favorite cheeses to use is Port Salut. Balance that with a little cheddar for some bite and you've got a really nice and simple cheese omelette:


 
I know whatcha mean.  But my cheeses would be either havarti and cheddar, or a good strong swiss and muenster.

I have to confess that Velveeta graces the inside of many of my omelets.  What can i say?  I honestly like the stuff.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## strawberry (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweet onions or green onions, crumbled american bacon or canadian bacon, roasted garlic, diced/seeded tomatoes and cheddar or jack cheese.

I must admit I'm not a fan of the traditional French style omelet.  I tend to like mine 'taco' style where it's just folded over in half.


----------



## chef_william (Sep 21, 2007)

Tuna, Sweetcorn & Parsley with small cubes of Potato - Yum!


----------



## colby92 (Oct 15, 2007)

Onions, hasbrowns, green peppers, cheese, ham, sausage, bacon 
A.K.A "The Manhandler"


----------



## elaine l (Oct 15, 2007)

Cheese, black beans and top with salsa/scallions/sour cream.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 15, 2007)

Spinach, ricotta, bacon and tomato.


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 16, 2007)

Sausage, onions, mushrooms, green peppers, pepperoni (cut up), so the same things I like on top of a pizza I also like in eggs!!


----------



## simplicity (Oct 17, 2007)

Generally cheddar and sauteed mushrooms, or cheddar and pickled jalapeno slices.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 18, 2007)

Goodweed, I am soo glad that you said you like Velveeta. We like making grilled cheese sandwiches with it. (I'm outta the closet with that one, whew!)


----------



## girlgioush (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet corn--> it's a must!!!
Mushroom--> if i have it
Onion--> always have it
Cheese--> won't miss it !!


----------



## Caine (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay, I've tried just about everything listed here, except the tuna, or the corn, and I'll usually order either a Denver or Western omelette without onions, or ham and cheddar if I'm in a restaurant, but my all time favorite at home is Italian sausage, bell peppers (any color), and mozzarella, with a good portion of marinara ladeled over the top, and garlic toast to go with. But, when all is said and done, if I am making it at home, and I have the time, I prefer a traditional fritatta with the same ingredients, plus diced potato, over an omelette.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

cheddar cheese and ham.  sometimes swiss and ham.  or just plain xsharp cheddar.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh where to start!?! 
I can't ever fit enough in them! 
Fried potatoes, caramelized onions and peppers, spinach, LOTS of cheddar or swiss cheese, sometimes both, pepper jack if I have some, ham, sauteed mushrooms, hmm I thought there was more. 
I think I just figured out my dinner!


----------



## Wart (Feb 4, 2008)

I too am in the 'what ever is in the fridge' camp.

Yesterday it was mushrooms, onion, diced pepperoni, thought about cheese.

Pretty much everything going into my omelet(s) is sautéd, I use carry over to finish cooking the egg. Consequently not many, or much of, those items with a high specific heat are used.

Salt and pepper, Tobasco or cayenne in a 'solo' omelet.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh I forgot another one I like a lot, Hatfield's pepper and onion sausage.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 6, 2008)

Some sort of cured pork and a yellow cheese.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

Acutally I made a frittata  with 6 cheeses.  Asagio, Romano, Parmesan, Mozzarella, Provolone and Fontinella.  I do like my cheese .


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheese is great with eggs!  No way around it!

Anyone like a little wasabi with their omlettes?  I'm finding it to be an exceptional pairing.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually never tried wasabi with an omelette! Never even thought of it!

Usally my omelettes have a combination of cheese (always!), smoked salmon or trout, mushrooms, asparagus, tomatoes, pate and/or tuna. Not all at the same time you understand!!  Really a bit of what I have leftover or open in the fridge at the time I am making it.

When I was a kid, I used to like adding tinned corned beef with cheese into the mix. Don't know what I think of the combo now but back then I thought it wonderful!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheese, ham or sausage, or bacon. Parsley, or basil.  I like all kinds of cheese, so it depends what I have in the fridge and in the mood for. 
Also like red, yellow and orange peppers. 
Sometimes a dab of cream cheese only.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

strawberry said:


> Sweet onions or green onions, crumbled american bacon or canadian bacon, roasted garlic, diced/seeded tomatoes and cheddar or jack cheese.
> 
> I must admit I'm not a fan of the traditional French style omelet. I tend to like mine 'taco' style where it's just folded over in half.


 I like just folded in half too, mostly because I put too much in the eggs


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> my fave omelettes:
> 
> chorizo, green onion, queso, and hot sauce
> 
> ...


 
 ditto on the taylor ham and cheese!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lugaru said:


> Mmm... good to see so many cheese lovers. Im a big fan of using milder cheddars or swiss.
> 
> Btw any one ever put indian curry powder in an omelette? I did once and the result was sweet and savory... totally good.


 I will have to try that curry powder .


----------



## deelady (Aug 23, 2008)

any sort of veggies...usually, tomatos, avocados, mushrooms, bell peppers, onions, and swiss cheese.....served with a good salsa on the side and nice thick sliced whole grain toast!!! YUM!


----------



## deelady (Aug 24, 2008)

I made a great omelette this morning with spinach, an heiloom tomato, and swiss cheese, very tasty.....even found another way to get veggies in my little monster...YEAH!!


----------

